

SexyMandarin.com fuses soft porn with Chinese language classes - tdkr
http://sgentrepreneurs.com/2013/02/05/nsfw-sexymandarin-com-fuses-soft-porn-with-chinese-language-classes/

======
bobsy
I don't really get it.

> Footages of lingerie models speaking in Mandarin will be interspersed by
> sequences where an animated, pervy looking teacher will explain the phrases
> used.

Are these girls teaching or just randomly talking? It seems something animated
will do the teaching... but then further down...

> Disappointingly, the models teaching one-on-one lessons aren’t dressed in
> lingerie

Which suggests the models can teach.. strange.

I think the whole idea is a bit sad. As a straight 20-something guy if I am
paying for language lessons I would always pay for quality over fluff like
this. Its not like abundant amounts of softcore porn cannot be found for free.

I also find it disappointing that there aren't some hunky men for the
ladies... I mean... if your going to make something this awful you might as
well make it swing both ways.

~~~
thebooktocome
> Which suggests the models can teach.. strange.

They have several tiers of subscription; the higher ones get you one-on-one
sessions with the ladies.

> As a straight 20-something guy if I am paying for language lessons I would
> always pay for quality over fluff like this.

I don't know if it's fluff; judging from their first lesson there's not much.
The dialogue is about what you would get in any first lesson class.

------
sgentle
While I don't have anything against sexy language learning in theory, I feel
like the execution here isn't great. The best language lessons I've had were
highly participatory; you remember the sounds much better by making them
rather than hearing them. Unfortunately the voyeuristic nature of the lessons
really exacerbates the non-participatory structure, and you end up just
watching someone else speaking the language instead of speaking it yourself.

I only saw the example lesson in the article, so maybe later ones work
differently, but from what I can see you're sacrificing quality of teaching in
exchange for the sexy angle. I don't think it's worth it.

------
guruz
Sexual Gamification? Interesting idea.

I'd be interested in having an easier time learning, but my Chinese girlfriend
forbids me to use a site like this :(

------
redhatter
Come on...this is just a gimmick right?

